# Christmas on the ranch!!!



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Many of you know I build quite a few bolt guns. Here recently I have had a ton of calls for ARs. I ordered some receivers from a couple manufacturers and I finally have them all. I wound up with 40 AR15 lowers and 25 AR10 lowers. I am going to be doing 3 458 socoms which I am not necessarily thrilled about because they thump pretty dang good. On the ar10 side I am going to try a 358 win, 7-08, 6 and 6.5 creedmoor, 338 federal and I think a 257 bob(gotta do some more digging on it first). I have numerous sold and waiting to be built, parts are trickling in slowly. I had momma out there last night putting together a 300 blk for me. Tried getting her on the reloading press but she won’t touch it!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

waiting on some parts myself , not 65 lowers worth but some parts.

thats a bunch of builds


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Same here, but nowhere that many.

Got my 6MM SLR reamer in last week, it's already on it's way to the smith. Now the delay is out of stock Bartlein 7.5 twist 6mm barrels........Hopefully will come together by late spring.

In the meantime, the post skeet club had a "pre-ban" sale on AR Lowers so I picked up an Aero Precision GEN2 lowers (My second Aero). Plan is to make a .300AC PDW with collapsing pistol brace. Been looking at the ballistics, and I think the 200+ loads will be fine on my AR500. Something like this:










I might even be able to convince the guys at the IDPA club to let me use it in a couple matches with the 200 loads. I already shoot a 9mm PCC occasionally, and the matches make for pretty good carbine practice.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bartlein has been backed up leija barrels are good too just higher. I have been using a lot of proof research barrels lately. I only have 1 AR with a proof barrel, they are slightly expensive but amazing. White oak armament builds some good barrels as well. Leija barrels also do a gain twist which is rather interesting. You can start it off at say a 8.5 twist at the chamber and by the time it hits the muzzle you can be at 6.5. I want to try it out and I think once my daughter burns out the barrel on her Grendel again I might try it.


----------

